# new winery



## rob (Nov 7, 2011)

I saw a small ad in the paper for a new winery the other day and thought I might chase it down, the address seemed kinda odd beings it looked like it might not be in a commercial area. When I drove thru the neighborhood I came accross a small house with a hand wrote cardboard sign that had the name of the winery on it, well what the heck why not stop in. The parking was the driveway and another sign led me to the back of a garage, there sat a little old lady with to many carboys to count and lots of wine for sale. She offerd me free samples and most of her wine sold for around ten dollars, I asked how long have you been in buisness, she replyed about a year, I asked was it hard to get a permit to sell your wine... no she said, just some paper work and $25.00 fee a year. She went on to say that she has to report to the state once a month on how much she sells and pay a small tax. ( $1.25 gallon) After leaving I checked her out with the state and she does in fact have the permit....Wow the state of Iowa is really trying to promote small wineries........guess who called the state and orderd the paper work?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Rob that sounds way too cool and easy. I'm not sure if I would like to live in a state like that though if I wanted to really open a decent respectable place. On the other hand if I wanted to sell out of my basement, heck I would do it also. I wonder about local and federal laws though.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Nov 7, 2011)

Did you buy any of her wine?

I wouldn't mind selling out of my garage. If you follow proper procedures, the wine should taste the same whether it is made in a garage or a big  winery & tasting room.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 7, 2011)

I would have to sell. I live in a traditional looking subdivision and wineries are not permitted. Just up the road a bit is another subdivision with acre sized lots and horses etc are allowed. Wineries are allowed in that subdivision.

So was any of it good or was it just hooch?


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd love to know how to find out in PA if a winery is licensed. I had wine from one and it was just down right nasty. Can't see how they could have gotten approval when they were listing abv at 15+%.


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 7, 2011)

The Fedarl government deals with the ABV %, Basically it is just a higher tax bracket for it. The state only gets you for sales tax in PA. 

The application cost for a limited winery will cost you just short of $2000 for PA.

I'm on hold till the public votes on it in the spring of 2013 if it doesn't go thru then I have a few place that I'm looking at buying close by. 

As for taste and what not, As long as the winery is putting out safe wines and labeled correctly, no government cares.


----------



## midwestwine (Nov 7, 2011)

Rob- You will have to check what your zoning laws are in you city. Some residential zoning laws prohibit alcohol sales. You might be able to make it but not be able to sale it at your home. Also you need a $5000 surety bond that will run around $100.00. Then I would get insurance!!


----------



## rob (Nov 7, 2011)

midwestwine I live outside of the city and yes I would be able to sell wine out of my house. I will be limited from 5% abv to 17% abv and yes you do have to have a bond that is available from my insurance company. What surprises me is there are no inspections of the facilities. You can sample the wine (but not charge for it) in a one time container such as a paper cup and you are not able to sell wine by the glass or have it consumed on the property. This is class B permit which is the easiest one to get.

I did buy a bottle at this winery and it was some of the worst wine I have ever had, lots of co2 and very bitter, it was the closet I have ever come to tasting rocket fuel


----------



## midwestwine (Nov 7, 2011)

Ya the only thing you have to do is pay taxes and have the label approved by the TTB.


----------



## rob (Nov 7, 2011)

midwest do you have a winery? I sold my grapes to a winery close to you, Calaco skys winery


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 7, 2011)

rob said:


> I did buy a bottle at this winery and it was some of the worst wine I have ever had, lots of co2 and very bitter, it was the closet I have ever come to tasting rocket fuel



This is very unfortunate. Some may think thats a good thing if they're planning on doing the same thing but with better wine but the fact of the matter is once they got burned at one place they may never try another basement winery out.


----------



## midwestwine (Nov 7, 2011)

No I don't I'm in the process of starting one up.


----------



## Julie (Nov 7, 2011)

rob said:


> ......I did buy a bottle at this winery and it was some of the worst wine I have ever had, lots of co2 and very bitter, it was the closet I have ever come to tasting rocket fuel



This would probably explain the handmade winery sign. By your description, I was not thinking this was a winery where people liked to go.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Rob I could not attach a pdf either so I copied and pasted this for you:

Information Sheet for Native Wineries

A native winery is a manufacturer who processes in Iowa, the fruit, vegetables, dandelions, clover, honey or any combination of those ingredients, by fermentation into wine.

WINE
Any beverage containing more than 5% but not more than 17% alcohol by weight (6.25% but not more than 21.25% by volume) obtained by the fermentation of the natural sugar contents of fruits or other agricultural products. (Wine does not include any product containing alcohol derived from malt or by the distillation process from grain, cereal, molasses or cactus.) Wine containing more than 17% alcohol by weight (21.25% by volume) is classified as an intoxicating liquor and is governed as liquor.

LICENSING REQUIREMENTS
Under Iowa law, a native winery must hold a Vintner’s Certificate of Compliance to manufacture and bottle wine, and a Class A Wine Permit to sell wine. Both are annual licenses that expire one year from the date of issuance.
Applicants for a WAN license must also make application to the United States, Tax and Trade Bureau (TTB) in order to produce and traffic native wine in Iowa. You may contact TTB toll free at 877.882.3277 or visit the TTB web site at www.ttb.gov for additional information on obtaining the required federal license.
LICENSE FEES
License fees for native wineries are waived for the Certificate of Compliance. The Native Wine Permit fee is $25.00 annually. A Class A Native Wine permit also requires a $5000 Surety Bond.

SALES
Sales may be made at retail for off premises consumption (carry-out) only when sold at the winery. Sales may also be made to wine wholesalers and to retail licensees (bars, restaurants, grocery stores, convenience stores, etc.). Class A Native Wine licensee may also obtain one on-premise Class C Native Wine Permit for their manufacturing location only. The Class C Native Wine Permit may not be transferred to an additional location. If a Native Winery holds a Class C Native Wine Permit, the winery may sell beer by the glass and to go and can only be consumed and sold at the manufacturing location. Application for a Class C Native Wine Permit must be applied for as a separate application and approved by the local authority. The local authority is the City Clerk’s Office if within the city limits and the County Auditor’s Office if outside the city limits.

CREDIT
Sales made to retail patrons must be cash sales (check, money order, bona fide credit card). Wineries may extend not more than 30 days credit from the date of delivery to licensed retail establishments.

TASTINGS
Tasting is permitted when there is no charge for the tasting.


SHIPMENT OF WINE
Native wineries may ship wine in unopened containers to consumers (21 years and older) inside and outside Iowa. The package must have a label stating “deliver to adults 21 years of age or older only”. Wineries are cautioned to determine importation laws of other states prior to shipment. In some states it is a misdemeanor or felony crime to ship wine to individuals. For shipments to retailers outside Iowa please contact our Regulation Division at 515.281.7414.



RECORDS
Native wineries are required to keep books of account and records showing each sale of wine. The records must be open to inspection by the Iowa Alcoholic Beverages division personnel during business hours.

PRODUCT LABELS
Label approval is required. The Iowa Alcoholic Beverages Division accepts the federal Alcohol, Tobacco & Firearms’ label approval. Please submit a copy of your federal approval prior to distributing wine. Additional product label approval is not required on size extensions or vintage changes unless there is a label change.

PROHITITED PRACTIES
Native wineries may not directly or indirectly:

o	Furnish, give or pay for any furnishings, fixtures, or equipment used in the storage, handling, serving or dispensing of liquor, wine, beer or food within the place of a retail licensee.

o	Sell or provide durable glassware to retail licensees. Disposable glassware constructed of paper, paper laminated, or plastic materials and designed primarily for personal consumption on a one-time usage basis, may be sold to retailers at no less than the wholesalers laid-in cost.

o	Pay for a retail licensee’s license or permit.

o	Be interested in the ownership, conduct or operation of a retail license other than the one Class C Native Wine Permit as allowed in 123.56(5).

o	Hold a retail license or permit beyond was is allowed in 123.56(5).

GALLONAGE TAX
A tax of $1.75 per gallon must be paid on all wine sales sold at wholesale (wine sold to retail establishments). Tax reports and payment of taxes must be postmarked by the 10th of each month.

CONTACTS
Iowa Alcoholic Beverages Division 515.281.7432 / 866.469.2223 (option 1)

Alcohol, Tobacco & Fire Arms
Label Approvals 877.882.3277
Federal Forms www.ttb.gov

Department of Natural Resources
Bottle Deposit Law 515.281.8646

Department of Economic Development
Wine Promotion Board 515.242.4732
Possible Funding Assistance 515.242.4810


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 8, 2011)

In Missouri, we have health inspections, state inspectors and federal inspectors. Basically, health makes sure you are sanitary and the inspectors can audit you. 

Check my winery thread for more details on what we had to do. Water, electrical and sewer/waste water had to be to commercial code, but Iowa could have different standards.


----------

